# Seat Belt for my office chair NT/OT



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I had to add a seat belt to my office chair. I have been having some back problems Lower back problems. What we discovered is slouching. When I sit in my office chair reading MLS and doing chat. I have a tendancy to lean forward and slouch. My Seat belt forces me to sit straight up and down with my back against the back of the chair. It crosses my chest holding me straight up . What is life coming too. Getting old is not for the timid 

JJ


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

The seat belt is not so bad. When you start to need an air bag...... That's bad. 

-Kevin.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah the Golden Years. 

My A$$!!!!!!!!!! 

The idiot that coined that phrase wasn't old.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

My mother used to say that she didn't know gold could tarnish until she got into the "golden years".


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Air bags are for when he falls asleep in the office chair.

Don


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Victor Borge was a wise man.


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I used to have a seat belt on my office chair -- actually it was a full harness. It came in handy when the office was doing rolls, climbs and dives; and especially when the office was bouncing along doing TFTA activities (terrain following, terrain avoidance.) Now I get bored setting in my stationary office chair. That is until the occasional earthquake gets me bouncing around just like old times again.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

You might need a seatbelt with one of these lol


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

And here I thought maybe somebody had installed a r/c system in it .... and handed you the remote.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I have the same problem, in large part due to the lousy plastic mat under my chair. It stretches and sags in the middle and gets humped up around the edges, so when I try to pull up close to the desk instead of leaning forward, the chair keeps rolling back. I just found a new mat online made of hard, bamboo wood, so that should help. Our neighbor has one and it's still solid after several years of use.


----------

